# 7 Years of practice, I return to H-O



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

I came back to the hobby awhile ago, and made my first forge world purchase to go with it. 




























Decided to go with Pre Heresy Death Guard, had lots of fun doing it.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aah, Death Guard. 

I come to inform you that this pleases Grandfather greatly...... :crazy:


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Tawa said:


> Aah, Death Guard.
> 
> I come to inform you that this pleases Grandfather greatly...... :crazy:


Thank you! I have some more models to post actually


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Excellent, I look forward to seeing them :good:


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Those look great mate, welcome back to the hobby. If you have a bit of a backlog, why don't you start a project log?


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Iraqiel said:


> Those look great mate, welcome back to the hobby. If you have a bit of a backlog, why don't you start a project log?


I have too much of a multi-track mind to organize it like that, sometimes Ill just go off and custom things for no reason, just because. 

SPEAKING OF, I tried making my own little Angron, based on this fantastic fan-art I found. 








http://alexboca.deviantart.com/art/Angron-438520398


































Its a little clunky, but I had fun. Itl be awhile before I get to painting it


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Excellent conversion, great job!


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

On the left, my original Thousand Sons Sorcerer from 2008. On the right, my recently painted one from the other day. I think it looks pretty good!


----------

